# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Ramiz Alia pritet në Kosovë si kryetar shteti

## vagabondo_nyc

Prishtinë

Ramiz Alia pritet në Kosovë si kryetar shteti

Takohet me Presidentin Sejdiu, Kryeministrin Çeku, me Thaçin e Surroin

Alma Lama

Ish-udhëheqësi i fundit komunist i Shqipërisë, Ramiz Alia, zhvilloi një vizitë në fundjavë në Kosovë, ku është pritur me të gjitha atributet e një kreu shteti. Megjithëse i ftuar privatisht nga një stacion televiziv, ish-presidenti i Republikës është pritur nga të gjithë krerët e institucioneve në Kosovë, si dhe liderët e partive politike. Alia është pritur disi me entuziazëm që kur ka vënë këmbën në Aeroportin e Sllatinës. Makina të blinduara i janë vënë në gatishmëri për ta sjellë në Prishtinë. Vizitën e tij e ka nisur duke vënë lule në përmendoret e dëshmorëve të UÇK-së, Luan Haradinajt, dhe Sali Çekut në Deçan. Po kështu, ai ka bërë nderime edhe në Gllogjan. Presidenti i parë shqiptar qëndroi edhe në shtëpinë e një ish-të burgosuri shumë të njohur politik të viteve 80. Smajl Haradinaj, dita e dytë e ish-presidentit ka nisur me takimet me Presidentin e Kosovës, Fatmir Sejdiu, Kryeministrin Agim Çeku, kryetarin e PDK-së, Hashim Thaçin, liderin e ORA-s, Veton Surroin, dhe kryetarin e AAK-së, Ramush Haradinajn. Alia kishte shprehur vetë dëshirën që të takohej me udhëheqësit kosovarë dhe këta të fundit e kanë pritur pa hezitim. Takimet janë konsideruar private dhe jo të hapura për median. Asnjë deklaratë nuk është bërë në asnjë nga vizita e ish-presidentit të parë të Shqipërisë. Por burime pranë takimeve thonë se çështja e statusit të Kosovës ka qenë në qendër të të gjitha takimeve. Presidenti Alia ishte për herë të parë në Kosovë, ku dha një intervistë ekskluzive për KTV-në. Ramiz Alia, në vitin 1982, u zgjodh si personi më besnik dhe i Enver Hoxhës. Pas vdekjes së ish-diktatorit, ai u zgjodh në krye të vendit. Pas Parlamentit të parë demokratik, Alia u zgjodh gjithashtu President, por si rezultat i fitores së Partisë Demokratike në zgjedhjet e parakohshme në 1992-in, ai dha dorëheqjen nga ky post. Udhëheqësi i fundit komunist i Shqipërisë dhe Presidenti i parë i Republikës demokratike postkomuniste, Ramiz Alia, aktualisht është në moshën 81-vjeçare, por gëzon një shëndet të mirë, falë edhe kujdesit që ai i kushton vetes së tij. Ramiz Alia, origjinën e largët të familjes së tij e ka nga Kosova, prej ku paraardhësit e ish-presidentit u zhvendosën në Shkodër.


Gazeta Shqip


Ramiz Alia eshte ujk i vjeter ne politike. Si mendoni a ja vlen te degjohet keshilla e Ramiz Alise per Kosoven?

----------


## Esked Flase

Nuk di pse kam nje bindje qe ne gjith keto vite presidenti i shqiperise ka qene gjithnje vetem Ramiz Alia.Gjithcka ne keto 16 vjet eshte bere sic ka dashur ai.
(hungarezet qahen per nje genjeshter,ne na genjejne cdo dite.)

----------


## xhemsi

Eshte normale qe do pritet ne Kosove si kryetar shteti sepse ai ka qene presidenti i Shqiperise per vite me radhe, pavaresisht se ai ka qene vazhdus i Enverirt. Si doni ju te pritet ai, si serb.

----------


## dizer7

Ramiz Alia eshte politikan shume i zgjuar,Ka nje eksperience te madhe,dhe pamvaresisht qe vazhdoi punen e Enverit,nuk mund te harrojme qe ishte ai qe hapi portat e shqiperise drejt perendimit dhe lejoi parti opozitare ne shqiperi.Keto ishin hapat vendimtare ne politiken qe ndryshoi drejtimin qe kishte hartuar Politika e gabuar e Enverit.

I takon kjo pritje e madhe ne Kosove dhe sigurisht R.Alia ka shume me teper per te thene,sese Cdo njeri tjeter per problemet madhore te vendeve tona.

----------


## alibaba

Nuk po shoh asgjë të veqantë.Është pritur jo si kryetar shteti por si ish-kryetar.

----------


## kurkushi

> Nuk di pse kam nje bindje qe ne gjith keto vite presidenti i shqiperise ka qene gjithnje vetem Ramiz Alia.Gjithcka ne keto 16 vjet eshte bere sic ka dashur ai.
> (hungarezet qahen per nje genjeshter,ne na genjejne cdo dite.)


Hungarezet qahen per nje genjeshter sepse kete genjeshter ua perserisin çdo dite,gjersa neve na genjejne qe nga 1990-ta perdite me genjeshtra te reja!

----------


## Humdinger

> Prishtinë
> 
> Ramiz Alia pritet në Kosovë si kryetar shteti


Për ata që janë qorruar... dhe që nuk dinë që shqip shkruhet me "Ç" dhe jo me "Q".

Mendime për situata të ndryshme, gjithnjë i kanë marrë dhe i marrin Alisë... është 81 vjeç dhe ka filluar politikën që 17 vjeç.

----------


## kurkushi

> Ramiz Alia eshte politikan shume i zgjuar,Ka nje eksperience te madhe,dhe pamvaresisht qe vazhdoi punen e Enverit,nuk mund te harrojme qe ishte ai qe hapi portat e shqiperise drejt perendimit dhe lejoi parti opozitare ne shqiperi.Keto ishin hapat vendimtare ne politiken qe ndryshoi drejtimin qe kishte hartuar Politika e gabuar e Enverit.
> 
> I takon kjo pritje e madhe ne Kosove dhe sigurisht R.Alia ka shume me teper per te thene,sese Cdo njeri tjeter per problemet madhore te vendeve tona.


Se pari ,ju duhet te dini qe famen dhe postin e kryetarit te shtetit shqiptar,Ramiz Alia e arrijti nga perkrahja e TE NDRITSHMIT ENVER HOXHA.Pritja qe iu be,iu be nga meritat e ENVER HOXHES i cili themeloi dhe pavaresoi shtetin Shqiptar dhe ketij i erdhi radha te behet edhe kryetar i atij shteti.Pa shtet nuk ka kryetar shteti as kryeminister  perveq Esat Pashes dhe Pjeter Rugoves!
Nderimet per Ramizin kane qene dhe jane NDERIMET per Profetin ENVER HOXHA!
Portat per ne  perendim kane qene te hapura perhere por koha s`kishte ardhur ende qe neper keto porta te lejoheshin te shkonin vetem shqiptaret.Kur u rrezuan muret e evropes,dhe u perzie leshi me gure,kur s`dihej me se kush nga vjen dhe ku shkon...sepse kriza ekonomike dhe politike kishte perfshire te dy anet e globit si lindjen, si perendimin, moment ky  per te cilin ishte angazhuar dhe kishte punuar me tera forcat e saja edhe shqiperia me shume se nje gjysem shekulli, medomos qe u prit me entuziazem nga Kryetari i atehershem i Shqiperise, Ramiz Alia! Nuk eshte aspak merita e tij personale hapja e dyerve, por e KOLOSIT, Mesuesit dhe Komandantit te tij ENVER qe mbaroi Shtepine dhe dyert per ti hapur kur te vije koha e hapjes...!

----------


## dodoni

Ramiz Alia nuk eshte ftuar nga institucionet apo partite por nga nje stacion televiziv. Normalisht, si ish-president i Shqiperise meriton nje trajtim te tille presidencial nga Kosova. Sa per punen e keshillave, komunistat edhe ate pervoje politike qe kane, eshte pothuaj e pavlefshme ne ditet e sotshme. Megjithese, ka shume vend ne te gjitha fushat ku ende mund te japin kontributin e tyre, per te lare sadopak ato gabimet e tyre trashanike gjate 50 vjeteve qe ishin ne pushtet.

----------


## Xhuxh Xhumaku

Kurrkushe askush!

Ai profeti yt, e ai vijuesi i tij kane vend per te shkuar vetem ne Kube, ne Kore, ne Zimbabve te Mengistus apo Pol Pot indokine, por jo ne Kosoven martire.

Por paradokset vijojne si perhere me Shqiptaret. Ne vend qe te shikohet perpara, e te nxirren mesime nga pesimet, evokohet diktatori e murtaja qe ai solli.

Alia, me cilesine e komisarit te divizionit partizan, u fut 62 vjet me pare ne Kosove per tia dhene llokum Serbise e Jugosllavise komuniste.

Ai, perpara se te vizitonte Kosoven, duhet ti kishin kerkuar falje Kosoves e kosovareve.

Por ai dhe ata si ai, nuk ndjejne aspak pendese, e as nuk e kane nder mend per te kerkuar falje per tisin e zi qe pllakosi Shqiperine per afro 50 vjet.

Uroj qe askush e kurrkush te shkoje te degjoje genjeshtrat e mashtrimet e Alise.

----------


## kurkushi

> Kurrkushe askush!
> 
> Ai profeti yt, e ai vijuesi i tij kane vend per te shkuar vetem ne Kube, ne Kore, ne Zimbabve te Mengistus apo Pol Pot indokine, por jo ne Kosoven martire.


Ti qenke i veshtire bre Xhuxh por s`qenke edhe i forte ti detyrosh ata te shkojne ne ato vendet e huaja.Me duket se ti je ai qe duhet te shkosh shkretetirave te botes e jo ata qe e mbaruan shtepine e tyre Shqiperine shqiptare te pavarur nga berllogjet e huaja politike dhe fetare!
Kosova e di mire se pa PROFETIN ENVER dhe pa PROFECITE e TIJ qe moti do ishte zhdukur nga faqja e dheut.Por nje i marre  si ti nuk perfaqeson popullsine shqiptare te kosoves qe duke ndjekur mesimet dhe ndihmen e Shqiperise,arrijti te dale ne siperfaqe te botes nga ku ishte hequr qe me 13 Qershor 1878,30 vite para se te lindte Dielli ENVER! 




> Por paradokset vijojne si perhere me Shqiptaret. Ne vend qe te shikohet perpara, e te nxirren mesime nga pesimet, evokohet diktatori e murtaja qe ai solli.


Ai qe s`di nga ka ardhur,s`di ku gjindet(si ti dhe rangu yt),ai s`di  ku do te shkoje!




> Alia, me cilesine e komisarit te divizionit partizan, u fut 62 vjet me pare ne Kosove per tia dhene llokum Serbise e Jugosllavise komuniste.


Alia me ushtrine shqiptare te komanduar nga ENVER HOXHA ka marre pjese ne luften antifashiste boterore kunder fashizmit dhe nazizmit.Kufinjte e shteteve te sotme jane vene me 1878 e jo me 1945.Nese nuk eshte keshtu,ti trego te kunderten!Ushtria shqiptare ka luftuar gjer ne sanxhak bile dhe srem kunder nazifashisteve,por ajo kete s`e beri qe ta çliroje Kosoven me lufte nga pushtimi evropian por e beri vetem per t`u ndihmuar shqiptareve qe ata pas luftes te ndihen me mire nen pushtimin evropiano-sllav!Vertete ka kaluar shume kohe nga keto ngjarje,por prapseprap te marret qe jane gjithnje shumice ne numer jane ata qe kurre s`do te kuptojne me teper as qe do shohin me large prapa as perpara se hunda e tyre e zene me aroma pleherash te huaja.



> Ai, perpara se te vizitonte Kosoven, duhet ti kishin kerkuar falje Kosoves e kosovareve.


Sa per falje,kete do duheshe ti t`ia kerkoje apo imponoje,apo ti s`je fare ne defter te kosovareve ndoshta?




> Por ai dhe ata si ai, nuk ndjejne aspak pendese, e as nuk e kane nder mend per te kerkuar falje per tisin e zi qe pllakosi Shqiperine per afro 50 vjet.


Njeriu qe ben punen e tij me sukses ne baze te ligjit,s`ka pse pendohet asnjehere,perkundrazi ai duhet te mburret me ate!Shqiperine e pllakosi per 50 vite puna, disciplina, begatia, forca, pavaresia, arsimimi, shendetesia, bujqesia, blegtoria, industria, njohja nderkombetare e pavaresise se saj,  mbi njeqind shtete te botes miq dhe kembime tregtare e politike, zeri me i pastert dhe i forte i i njerezimit ne bote, shpresedhenese dhe kontribuese ne tera lufterat e popujve te pushtuar nga  kafshet e sotme demodobiçiane...Uroj qe kjo pllakosje ti vije sa me shpejt edhe Kosoves.




> Uroj qe askush e kurrkush te shkoje te degjoje genjeshtrat e mashtrimet e Alise.


Keto urime ua percjell mediave "shqiptare"... ndoshta te degjojne ty dhe genjeshtrat tuaja perpara Fakteve te te nderuarit, ish-Kryetarit te Shqiperise Shqiptare, Ramiz Alia!

----------


## beni67

Me c'lexova me siper tani nuk ka mbetur gje tjeter  vec ti bejme nje permendore Ramizit. Per merita te vecanta. Hajde injorance hajde. Kurkushi na e beri enverin herokombetar.......aman aman cpo degjoj e cpo lexoj. Po nejse koha do te tregoje shume gjera dhe atehere do te shkruhet historia. Nuk mund ta shkruajne historine disa kurkushe apo disa vagabonda qe jane pinjolle komunistash......TUNG!

----------


## Darius

> Njeriu qe ben punen e tij me sukses ne baze te ligjit,s`ka pse pendohet asnjehere,perkundrazi ai duhet te mburret me ate!Shqiperine e pllakosi per 50 vite puna, disciplina, begatia, forca, pavaresia, arsimimi, shendetesia, bujqesia, blegtoria, industria, njohja nderkombetare e pavaresise se saj,  mbi njeqind shtete te botes miq dhe kembime tregtare e politike, zeri me i pastert dhe i forte i i njerezimit ne bote, shpresedhenese dhe kontribuese ne tera lufterat e popujve te pushtuar nga  kafshet e sotme demodobiçiane...*Uroj qe kjo pllakosje ti vije sa me shpejt edhe Kosoves.*


Kjo teme filloi per viziten e Alise dhe po perfundon me elozhe per Dullen. Ti kurkushi nuk e di nese je i Shqiperise apo i Kosoves por sido qe te jete kur ke permendur gjithe ate begati qe ju dha Shqiperise per 50 vjet ke harruar dhe disa gjera qe mund ti quash pa rendesi por ja qe e kane rendesine e tyre dhe shume biles. Ke harruar burgjet, kampet, internimet, torturat, spiunimet, terrorrin psikologjik dhe ate fizik, dhunen shpirterore dhe morale dhe shperfytyrimin e nje populli te tere. Ate urim qe ke bere ne fund per Kosoven uroj qe mos behet realitet kurre se pastaj Kosoves ato 84 vite nen Serbi do i duken si fushe me lule. 
Nese nuk je i Shqiperise po je i Kosoves atehere mos i trego shqiptareve te Shqiperise nje begati qe e provuan ne kurriz mire. Ose me sakte shko e gjej ata te Kosoves qe kalonin kufirin para 90-es dhe e dine mire sesi jane pritur nga begatia dhe mireqenia e Dulles. Beji nje nder vetes dhe gjithe e tjereve ketu dhe mos e permend ate Xhelat qe na shkaterroi si popull.

----------


## kolombi

Diku ne nje zone te Kosoves,perkujtonin me nderime te medha ne 11 Prill,vdekjen e Enver Hoxhes.Jam i bindur se javen tjeter te njejtet bukeshkale,qe nuk kane respekt per gjithe grate dhe nuset shamizeza qe ngelen pa djem dhe burra,nuk kane respekt per eshtrat e tretura Spaceve dhe Burreleve,nuk kane rrespekt per nje popull te pervuajtur qe jetonte per 50 vjet mes frikes dhet terrorrit,DO I FESTOJNE edhe ditelindjen.

Sot,na presin me nderime Ramizin,vazhdues i denje i doktrines komuniste Enveriane,nje njeriu tinzar e dinak,qe jo vetem mbijetoi ne ferrin Enverist,por me vdekjen e diktatorit ,vazhdoi me besnikeri ti sherbeje nje prej regjime me diktatoriale qe njohu njerezimi.

----------


## FЯODO

http://www.shekulli.com.al/index.php...&newsID=100975

----------


## kurkushi

> Me c'lexova me siper tani nuk ka mbetur gje tjeter  vec ti bejme nje permendore Ramizit. Per merita te vecanta.


Permendore s`i nevojitet Ramizit sepse ai eshte vet Nje nga ato


> ! Hajde injorance hajde.


Injorancen vetem ke injoranti e gjene,e ke aty ne koken tende mos e kerko tutje 


> Kurkushi na e beri enverin herokombetar.......aman aman cpo degjoj e cpo lexoj.


Kurkushi s`e beri por e ka bere Puna e tij e paperseritshme kombetare dhe shteterore,politikani dhe burre shteti me i shquari i shekullit 20.Supermjeshtri i shahut politik boteror ne kohen e tij!


> Po nejse koha do te tregoje shume gjera dhe atehere do te shkruhet historia.


Jo koha nuk tregon asgje por njerezit per njerezit. 


> Nuk mund ta shkruajne historine disa kurkushe apo disa vagabonda qe jane pinjolle komunistash......TUNG!


Historine e vetvehtes e shkruan secili si do por ajo s`i pranohet nga tjetri.At histori qe pretendon ti ta shkruash kunder Enverizmit do mbetet ne letren tende sepse Shqiptaret qe kane bere,qe bejne dhe e ruajne historine e tyre shqiptare dhe shteterore jane gjithnje gjalle dhe te pavdekshem!

----------


## RTP

Pershendetje shqiptarë!


*Më kujtohet në një pytje nga gazetarët që i bënë I.Rugovës së ndjerë se kush e ka përkrahur Kosovën më së shumti ai thot se Ramiz Alia dhe shteti Shqiptar të cilët të vetmit ishin që e përkrahën Kosovën dhe Republikë.(atëbotë, kërkesë e kohës e kërkuar nga shqiptarët e Kosovës).*


Dhe kjo pritje që i është bërë zotëri Aliut, tregon pjekuni dhe respektë të veqantë të Kosovarëve për të gjithë shqiptarët e shtetit amë.

Deri më sot,askush prej shqiptarëve nuk u është injoruar vizita nga krerët kosovarë,as bile Fatos Nanos që deklaroi hapur se problemi i Kosovës është qështje e mbrendshme e Sërbis,kështu pat thënë me kokëlartësi edhe Millosheviqi...
 :djall me brire:  

Po, nejse....

Çka me habit se edhe hapësi i temës,edhe moderator Lionessit e disa të tjerëqë  reflektoni një habi 
pse Ramiz Alia pritet me nder në Kosovë!?

E pse jo?

----------


## kurkushi

> Kjo teme filloi per viziten e Alise dhe po perfundon me elozhe per Dullen. Ti kurkushi nuk e di nese je i Shqiperise apo i Kosoves por sido qe te jete kur ke permendur gjithe ate begati qe ju dha Shqiperise per 50 vjet ke harruar dhe disa gjera qe mund ti quash pa rendesi por ja qe e kane rendesine e tyre dhe shume biles. Ke harruar burgjet, kampet, internimet, torturat, spiunimet, terrorrin psikologjik dhe ate fizik, dhunen shpirterore dhe morale dhe shperfytyrimin e nje populli te tere.


Vertete po per Aline filloi por Alia Enveri I dyte ishte apo jo?Une jam i Shqiperise dhe i Kosoves njesoj,po aq vite te jetes sime kam kaluar ne te dyanet e ndara te shqiperise.Une nuk kam haruar asnje begati nga ato qe permende ti...burgjet,kampet,internimet...Dhe pikerisht per kete mburrem per punen qe beri Enveri.Shqiptaret para tij ishin kafshet me te egra te botes,analfabetizem,bajraktarizem,dembelizem,varfe  ri,epidemi,papunesi, plaçkitje, vrasje  kunder njeri tjetrit ne dobi te te huajve politike dhe fetare...me nje fjale...nje kafsheri e tere njerezore.Kjo Kafsheri,mesuar te jetoje shpellave dhe skutave vetem me plaçke dhe trathti kunder vellezerve te tyre ne dobi te te huajve,nuk qe ne gjendje te pajtohet me jeten ndryshe,me jeten e rregullt njerezore,me aresimim,punesim,ndertim...sepse deshironte prap jeten e kusarise dhe bajraktarllekut...dikush mik me serbin, dikush me grekun, tjetri talianin, dikush turkun, Irakun, bangladeshin, etj...Pra kjo ishte shqiperia qe e mori Enveri.Keto kafshe,medomos qe duhej te sistemoheshin neper shtalla dhe burgje dhe varesisht nga helmi i rrezikshem antishqiptar qe kishin, te vendoseshin neper vende te posaqme!Ti ,e dij qe do fillosh prap si te tjeret te me perseritesh se neper burgje kane pesuar "Intelektualet".Une e dij qe keta qe ti i quan "Intelektuale" kane vuajtur dhe jane ekzekutuar nga ligjet e shtetit por kjo s`eshte aspak nje tragjedi apo gabim,dhimbje po...por shteti s`njeh dhimbje se perndryshe s`do te ishte bere kurre shtet.Po te ecte jeta njerezore pa shtete,,pa kufinj,sigurisht qe s`do burgosej askush as denohej ,njejte si kafshet qe s`kane burgje... fare.Nese ti zen ne goje emra "intelektualesh" une te them qe keta s`kane qene fare intelektuale por te marre teresisht.Nje Intelektual nuk burgoset asnjehere.Inteligjenca eshte dituri e dituria eshte force e jo analfabetizem.Te fortin s`e burgose kurre i dobeti apo i padijturi...Por ti dhe rangu yt...nuk dini me shume se ju lejojne te huajt te mesoni!Kete dhune psikologjike etj...qe ti permende eshte shum e thjeshte ta kuptosh.Venja e rregullit dhe disciplines jetesore dhe familjare per shqiptaret ishte nje torture,nje tirani,nje burgosje,nje gjenocid per ato egersira te pasistemuara dhe te pavaksinuara asnjehere,por keshtu e ka vendosja e shtetit dhe rregullit ne fillim gjersa te mesohen kafshet e egra me sistemin e planifikuar te jetes njerezore te civilizuar...Kjo  sot shume hapur pas shpartallimit te shqiparise me 1992 po shihet  sa vlere kishte ENVERIZMI!  


> Ate urim qe ke bere ne fund per Kosoven uroj qe mos behet realitet kurre se pastaj Kosoves ato 84 vite nen Serbi do i duken si fushe me lule.


 Une kam te drejten time te uroj te behet ashtu si dua une e ti...bej ndryshe!Se si do u duket Kosovareve kjo,une e dij mire,sepse Kosovaret tere jeten kane punuar dhe kane kulture pune e jo plaçke dhe kusarie sikurse shumica e shqiperise sone.Ne Kosove,te burgosur per politike kishte shume,por per krime ishte numri me i vogel ne ish Jugosllavi,ne shqiperi ky numer ishte dhe eshte me i madhi gjithnje!Futi ketu eshe spiunet dhe sabotatoret e paguar nga armiqt e shqiperise nga e tere bota...del se burgjet dhe kampet kane qene dhe jane domosdoshmeri dhe imponim i situates transitore nga kafsha ne Njeri,nga Egersia ne Civilizim!



> Nese nuk je i Shqiperise po je i Kosoves atehere mos i trego shqiptareve te Shqiperise nje begati qe e provuan ne kurriz mire.


 Ore  ti... nga jam une  eshte me rendesi per mua e jo per forumin.Jam shqiptar qe i kam te njohura te dy anet njesoj!


> Ose me sakte shko e gjej ata te Kosoves qe kalonin kufirin para 90-es dhe e dine mire sesi jane pritur nga begatia dhe mireqenia e Dulles.


PO keto i dij une mire...me mire se ti dhe shumica e shqiptareve te sotem,bile dhe atyre qe ne ato kohera kalonin kufirin...nga 81-ta e tutje.Por une quditem perse keta dilnin ne shqiperi ,ç`kerkonin valle atje.Shqiperia s`ishte e pushtuar nga askush qe ti ndihmonin te çlirohej por Kosova!Ne kohen kur tere shqiptaret e botes duhesh te hynin ne Kosove per ta çliruar,keta iknin dhe dilnin ne shqiperi!Keta duhej pushkatuar qe ne hyrje pa asnje fjale!


> Beji nje nder vetes dhe gjithe e tjereve ketu dhe mos e permend ate Xhelat qe na shkaterroi si popull.


Une permendi ate qe me lindi, rriti ,edukoi, aftesoi, vetedijesoi,me dha emer  te njohur per tere boten si shqiptar,dhe per mua Ai Mbetet PROFETI nr 1 i perhershem i botes!
Lavdi te perjetshme!

----------


## kurkushi

> Diku ne nje zone te Kosoves,perkujtonin me nderime te medha ne 11 Prill,vdekjen e Enver Hoxhes.Jam i bindur se javen tjeter te njejtet bukeshkale,qe nuk kane respekt per gjithe grate dhe nuset shamizeza qe ngelen pa djem dhe burra,nuk kane respekt per eshtrat e tretura Spaceve dhe Burreleve,nuk kane rrespekt per nje popull te pervuajtur qe jetonte per 50 vjet mes frikes dhet terrorrit,DO I FESTOJNE edhe ditelindjen.
> 
> Sot,na presin me nderime Ramizin,vazhdues i denje i doktrines komuniste Enveriane,nje njeriu tinzar e dinak,qe jo vetem mbijetoi ne ferrin Enverist,por me vdekjen e diktatorit ,vazhdoi me besnikeri ti sherbeje nje prej regjime me diktatoriale qe njohu njerezimi.


*Lavdi e perhershme jetes dhe vepres se me te madhit shqiptar te Historise,Kryeprofetit Shqiptar ENVER HOXHA*

----------


## Llapi

> Deri më sot,askush prej shqiptarëve nuk u është injoruar vizita nga krerët kosovarë,as bile Fatos Nanos që deklaroi hapur se problemi i Kosovës është qështje e mbrendshme e Sërbis,kështu pat thënë me kokëlartësi edhe Millosheviqi...



Ku ne cilin takim apo ne cilat media pat thane ashtu Nano? ju lutem sillni argumente se qe 100 her qe e perseritni a nuk ka njeri qe e ka degjue apo lexue sillni agumente e mos ja futni kot se nuk po u shitete ma.

----------

